# Deleware Froggers?



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi, just curious as to whether there are any deleware froggers out there. Me and my fiance love taking road trips and deleware is only about an hour to an hour and half away depending where. 

Love to meet some locals

Thanks -Chris-


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

topherlove said:


> Hi, just curious as to whether there are any deleware froggers out there. Me and my fiance love taking road trips and deleware is only about an hour to an hour and half away depending where.
> 
> Love to meet some locals
> 
> Thanks -Chris-


I am a Delawarian!!  
I missed the last show in MD, but plan going on the next one.


----------



## wimpy (Dec 14, 2006)

Spent some elementary school years in New Castle back in the 60's and was wondering what it's like there now. My folks had friends (my dad's boss) that would take us crabbing on the bay often. You kind of romanticize the past and New Castle was probably a hole and they probably don't allow crabbing anymore. Just kind of curious.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

It’s pretty nice here in Newark. Not really in the O’New Castel area..and is probably the same way you pictured it back then. 
But if you’re from Delaware..you KNOW Delaware!!


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

No one else in DE?


----------



## buddha (Oct 17, 2006)

It seems a little late. but also a Delawarian.. In Claymont.


----------

